# info on an 80's scott sawtooth



## michaelwc (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm usually on the bikeforums classic & vintage forum but i thought this might be a better location to ask.

I have the opportunity to pick up a 80's scott sawtooth for a low price. its a red to yellow fade and I know virtually nothing about it except that it has to be pre-90 since it has u-brakes. can anyone tell me anything about it? what type of tubing did it use, dimensions, headset size, can it be upgraded in the future?

i'm going on a week-long trip with my former scout troop on the C&O trail to DC at the end of July and my department store mtb i just don't think is up to the challange. i can pick up this scott for about the same price i'd spend on upgrades/repairs for the current one.

I also live pretty close to ray's up in cleveland and was thinking of heading over there for some xc riding as well as the local trails.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

It's a fine, mid-level bike. Deore LX components, Tange MTB tubing (I think), which is rolled tubing, but nicely done. It was a decent bike for the buck. Plastic pedals and nutted BB spindle were cheap, though. I tuned up my friend's last summer and for a circa 1989 or 90 bike is still in good shape considering the outdoor life it's led.


----------

